# PM Edit Time



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 1, 2020)

I mentioned this to Erestor earlier, who didn't seem to have been aware of it: currently we're limited to five minutes in which to edit PM's. Now that mazzly appears to be back from his house labors (hope that went well), can anything be done to extend it? More time to edit would be very helpful -- especially to the fumble-fingered -- like me!


----------



## mazzly (Jan 12, 2020)

It should now be increased to 15min


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 12, 2020)

All praise to Fhard!!


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 15, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> All praise to Fhard!!


I'm not commenting on this refugee from the typo thread! 🙄
That does not seem to have gone anywhere? Too many people with useful spellcheckers (which, I would assume, requires tons of "customizing" to get them above amoeba level 🤪 ).


----------



## Firawyn (May 1, 2020)

*looks baffled* There's a limit for how long one can edit a PM? What purpose does that even serve? Next thing you're going to tell me there's a word limit. Bother. This is a place for intellects, not Kindergartners. What's the rush?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 1, 2020)

No one seems to know, Firawyn. It may have to do with the original program. Or possibly to do with the flame wars that apparently took place here, in the early days -- but you might be more familiar with those; I wasn't around. Welcome home, BTW! 

I guess we'll never know the real answer. Mysterious are the ways of Fhard. 😁


----------



## mazzly (May 1, 2020)

There's a built-in functionality like that for the forum software. 
I'm not exactly sure why but I would guess to prevent someone from going back and editing old messages..

Of course, the limit can still be put longer, I don't mind. Still probably useful to have it locked after a certain time (hour? day? suggestions welcome if you feel 15min is too short)

Sorry @Firawyn there is actually a message length limit also  it is currently set to 50 000 characters and can like most other things also be tweaked to allow longer ones.

And, welcome back!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 1, 2020)

An hour would be great!


----------



## Firawyn (May 1, 2020)

Given that 50k is nearly the length of a novel, I do think that should be sufficient. Granted, if Mister Butterbur was still with us that might be another story, but alas, he's gone west.



Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> No one seems to know, Firawyn. It may have to do with the original program. Or possibly to do with the flame wars that apparently took place here, in the early days -- but you might be more familiar with those; I wasn't around. Welcome home, BTW!



You make it sound like we were a bunch of drunken Orcs! We were far more like drunken Rohirrim, thank you very much. 

Thank you kindly, Southerner. Is that Mister, or Miss? Trying to get to know some of the new faces - particularly the ones that post like they have a horde of Uruk-hai on their tail and their lives depend on it. Good lord, friend, that's quite a record for as short a time as you've been a member. Do you have a life?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 1, 2020)

Firawyn said:


> Is that Mister, or Miss?


Can't you tell from my mug?




Firawyn said:


> Do you have a life?


Nope! 😁


----------



## Olorgando (May 1, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Firawyn said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a life?
> ...


Ask him about Kpop and YouTube! 😁


----------



## Firawyn (May 1, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Can't you tell from my mug?



Assumption makes an ass out of "u" and "me". The fact that you remind me a good deal of a _woman_ I know, who as irony has it lives in Virginia, simply adds to my confusion. That said, she'd never say "Nope," not even if her life depended on it. English teacher from Mississippi. I don't think the word is in her vocabulary. Personality wise, the two of you are similar enough that I'm certain you'd get along well. *sips tea* What can I say? I'm drawn to intelligent people.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 1, 2020)

I did specify gender in the "About" section of my profile.



Firawyn said:


> I'm drawn to intelligent people.



Ulp -- that leaves me out!


----------



## Firawyn (May 1, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I did specify gender in the "About" section of my profile.
> 
> 
> 
> Ulp -- that leaves me out!




Blast. I'm still trying to find my way around this confounded new set up. Including the "about" section of profiles, evidently. *starts humming Cher* _If I could back time..._

As to leaving you out of the smart club, I'd have argued that evidence suggested otherwise, but then *Olorgando *indicated a thing for KPop? I mean... _what....? _


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 1, 2020)

You need only check either of our general Music threads.

Come to think of it, you must not have -- my obsession with Hwasa would have been a dead giveaway as to my gender. 🥵

And before you say "What the heck is a Hwasa?", a brief sample:





And a little Bossa Nova:





Somebody stop me!


----------



## Firawyn (May 1, 2020)

My simple problem with foreign music is not that I can't see the talent, but that I can't understand the lyrics given the language barrier, and as a songwriter I find that rather bothersome. *sigh*


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 1, 2020)

Oh, in that case, Hwasa's got you covered -- she's always been drawn to jazz:





And R&B:





I should mention that a number of things I post have subtitles available -- though probably not many of the Greek, German, and other language clips, sorry.

Erm, I seem to have strayed from the subject at hand.  

But as usual, I can blame it on Mr. O! 😁


----------



## Firawyn (May 1, 2020)

How much of this is about the breasts? I gotta know.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 1, 2020)

What?! It's about the voice!

Well, mostly.


----------



## Firawyn (May 1, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> What?! It's about the voice!
> 
> Well, mostly.



*smirk* I can appreciate _that_ more than I can appreciate the music. 🏳️‍🌈


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 1, 2020)

OK, I won't inflict any more OT stuff here.

On the --admittedly small -- chance you find it of possible interest, you can explore more of my K-music education starting here:









What music are you listening to at this moment?


Yeah man! I saw Rush in Seattle three times in 1976! They toured early that year for All The World's a Stage, then later in October for 2112 where they played two shows in two nights. I think part of my tinnitus of today is due to those concerts They wewre amazing! I'm listening to a beautiful...




www.thetolkienforum.com





Though you'll be missing some of the other foreign music.

Not to mention the 50-year-old stuff provided by the "premature geriatric cases" that seem to populate this place. 😁


----------



## Firawyn (May 1, 2020)

Most of my concert experience is from the other side of it; band management and running sound boards. I was fairly active in the music scene in Tucson, Arizona there for a few years. Had a good time, learned a lot, you know. Actually attending concerts for fun, however, was not something I ever actually managed. I went right from being a person who just listened to tapes, eventually CDs (yes, I'm old enough that I did grow up on tapes, before CDs, and for the record, I do also own *gasp* _records_.) but never really went to concerts or any of that rot, to someone who was dating a guy in a band, who had a manager ditch. They needed help, I stepped in, and I was _good at it_. I found a niche and spent the next few years stuck in it. Anyway, far as I'm concerned, rock and roll never dies. If it's too loud, you're too old. Give me Cher. Give me Joan Jett. Give me the Beatles. Give me Queen, ACDC, Rush, Bob Dylan, Rod Stewart (_swoon_), Billy Joel... you know, folk who actually had talent. Hard to find much of that these days. There isn't much _soul_ left in the industry. Folk just have it too easy anymore, and you have got to get kicked around in life a bit to really be able to turn music into art the way it was meant to be.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 1, 2020)

Sounds like you had fun (I saw Rod Stewart when he was with the Faces, BTW)



Firawyn said:


> you have got to get kicked around in life a bit to really be able to turn music into art the way it was meant to be.


You might want to read up on IU and Taeyeon, in that case.


----------



## mazzly (May 2, 2020)

The PM edit time should now be one hour


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 2, 2020)

Hurrah! 😁


----------

